
Fossil leaves show high atmospheric carbon spurred ancient 'global greening' - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-fossil-high-atmospheric-carbon-spurred.html
======
rini17
Wonder whether DNA was preserved, and actual plants could be grown from it?

